# Race at Mike's 11/14...Who is gonna make it?



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm planning on coming and running the new e-revo with the truggies.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I talked to Phil today. He said the track will be wet all week so we can do the rebuild this weekend. 

I also had some calls for guys interested in coming over from LA. Colby etc.

Looking forward to one more race on this layout. see you guys Saturday


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Colby, you mean batwing man?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Have the LA guys posted thier schedule for next year yet? Going to have to make it there again. I liked that track (no Yeti sightings).


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I plan on going


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

not yet Darren. I have talked to them about that.

Unfortunately they have a race on the 21st of this month. same as the HARC race at the river.

They are working on a Mardi Gras race is the spring.


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> Colby, you mean batwing man?


Its the Brain. But i will make sure and show you the difference next time i see you


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mark, Ya think we can have a series with the La Guys. sort of thing?I will definately make the Mardi Gras race....Colby, let us know when it is...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

It would be easier to set up a party with booze and tell people to bring some rc cars..


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be there. Anybody racing 4WD 1/10 Buggy?


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Mark, Ya think we can have a series with the La Guys. sort of thing?I will definately make the Mardi Gras race....Colby, let us know when it is...


Will do Paul, its a kinda complicated situation. One of the other tracks in the state always had a mardi gras race, then they shut down. We talked about moving it to Finishline, but now the other track is trying to make a comeback. So we have to discuss it with them first.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Doc, I'm going to try and make it and run 1/10 4wd and short course. Won't know till a little later in the week for sure, but I'll post up once I do.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

t wells is talking about running his 1/10 scale 4wd.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

anybody talk to Earl?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> anybody talk to Earl?


PM'd him, haven't heard back. He's not signed up for ROAR race yet either. What about you and TWheels? Y'all running it?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Earl is busy being married. Lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I know. Pretty sure I included the words "man card" in my PM ha ha ha.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hahaha. I sent him a text to let him know you guys were trying to get him to come out and race.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

katjim00 said:


> It would be easier to set up a party with booze and tell people to bring some rc cars..


haha, you got that right Jim....
How's the family?? I havent heard from ya in a while....

OK, 
Beer party in Houston and Lafayette La. next year, I want to schedule it maybe 1 every other month....oh yeah. bring yer RC cars too, just for kicks


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Ha! Ha!
I should be able to make it this weekend. I'm doing repairs on my old house that we have sold before the closing date.
Watch out! After I get this out of the way, I will be back in full force.
Cjtamu, thanks for the reminder. I just signed up for the ROAR race. Just need to practice now.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

practice is over rated


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> I am waaaaay over rated


I know, right? Ha ha ha. Glad to hear it Earl. I'm behind from all the stuff that went on this past weekend, but think I can make it Saturday. What's the start time, 5'ish?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

start time is 6pm sharp.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Depending on entries we will run either 2 or 3 quals. I think the cut off is around 50 depending on how many classes.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

How about it Jake Tanner Smiley Dan. Yall need some redemption from your performance at the finals. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I will probably make it and run my 1/10 scale cars


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope to make it out there.......


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Paul I have been meaning to call you but everytime I remember I forget lol.....Give me a ring tomorrow when you have time.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

katjim00 said:


> Paul I have been meaning to call you but everytime I remember I forget lol.....Give me a ring tomorrow when you have time.


lol so you further delay it by having him call you and you yet again not call him.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep 

His phone dials out at well and I can almost always talk on the phone and do my "job"

I hate calling people that have the boss to answer to for personal calls, better to let them call me when its convienant for them.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Jim, boss excue not good for Paul for he is the boss.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol

Thanks Tol I will give him a call then.


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

i will be there after i get off work sat. Smiley should be there earlier to get in some practice. I will admit that i sucked at the finals, i am old and rusty at this rc car stuff.

Big freaky


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

old? you are still young BFD


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

i have lost my driving skills


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Dan Henn said:


> i have lost my driving skills


When did you find them?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Dan you were just setting yourself up for that one.

Guff you should not be proud of that smack. 
That was put on the tee for anyone to knock off.

Guff you coming out this weekend?

What about you Nick?


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

i know, i am getting back to where i need to be, i just need more practice. 

Big Freaky


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Dan you were just setting yourself up for that one.
> 
> Guff you should not be proud of that smack.
> That was put on the tee for anyone to knock off.
> ...


Hey, if you're going to hand out a freebie then I'll surely take it 

I doubt that I'll race, those Sat night runs just don't fit my social calendar.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like Jake, Smiley, and Tanner are in.
see you guys Saturday


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I AM THERE!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have to work in the morning, then I'm going up to Waco for a playoff game. Wish I could go, it feels like I haven't raced in forever.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

what time does the track open?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be their about 9 in the morning! The gates will be open then!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not going to make it, wish I could. Too much to do here and way behind still from funerals etc. last week. See y'all at ROAR for sure


----------

